# Can Anyone recommend a Quality Yang Style TaiChi School in Manhattan?



## 0kap1 (May 3, 2018)

New to the soft arts and unfamiliar with Manhattan schools.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## mfinn (May 7, 2018)

Leading students of the late, great Master Yu Chien Hsiang hold regular classes in Lower Manhattan.  I studied for a long time with Master Yu.  His students are faithful transmitters of his gifts.  Check out www.taichi108.com


----------



## 0kap1 (May 7, 2018)

Thank you very much. I will visit the school.


----------

